# Outboard Classic.. Who's in?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

IF the weather is good, I'm in.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If I can get a crew I'm in.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are in and looking forward to it. 

34 Jupiter


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

We are in 

31 Cape Horn


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Straycat is in. 33 worldcat


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

We are in.
Journey Proud 34 Mirage.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

we are in. anyone know how many boats have preregistered?


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

straycat hasn't, we will register friday. called obm and they said they did not know. I think we will all have to wait till friday. with the seas being good hopefully there will be a big turnout at the last minute

Straycat


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

We are going to register friday as well.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Just called OB Marina and they said that 6 teams have pre registered as of this am. They also said that the amount of calls and verbal commitments has been the highest this year than in any years past. 

Our team hasn't pre registered yet neither has alot of the teams on this board. I also personally know 3 other teams not on this board that are fishing. Let's all face it, pre registering for an outboard tournament isn't something that I normally do as an outboard owner. The weather and so many other factors weigh into a decision to pre register. 

I understand last years GCOC had 21 boats. Based on this and the Marina stating the inquires and verbal commitments are much higher than any years past, I'm hoping for a 30 boat tournament. 

I can't wait to get out in the wild BLUE yonder!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where can I get some info on this tournament would like to enter


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

here ya go


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck to everyone fishing. ill be wearing a blue Pier Punks hat tonight and an invincible t-shirt. feel free to say hello at the captains meeting tonight.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

In in. See y'all tonight.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Just made a game time decision, we are in. Looking fwd to it.
-Morgan


----------

